# Smallest Chicken Egg I Ever Saw!!



## Rebbetzin (Feb 17, 2011)

I was surprised to see this very tiny egg! 












Remember the Huge Egg I got a couple of weeks ago?











Big difference!!


----------



## cattlecait (Feb 17, 2011)

Oh wow! You don't have any bantams hidden, do you?

Looks like the same hen might be behind this lol.


----------



## pairadice (Feb 17, 2011)

I've had unusually small and large ones too.  Sometimes when the hens first start to lay they will be small.


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Feb 18, 2011)

pairadice said:
			
		

> I've had unusually small and large ones too.  Sometimes when the hens first start to lay they will be small.


I agree...I ran into the same thing with my newbies!  But they get it down soon enough!!!


----------



## BellLisaMo (Feb 19, 2011)

Thats funny! Cute lil egg!


----------

